# Fisher 6.9 LD $1,500 or best offer. New angle rams. New cutting-edge and hoses. Full harness a controller included



## Avawhitney (Oct 7, 2020)

Bought a new plow


----------



## JFon101231 (Dec 5, 2008)

May I suggest you include 
1) your location 
2) which truck the harness came off

glws


----------



## Avawhitney (Oct 7, 2020)

JFon101231 said:


> May I suggest you include
> 1) your location
> 2) which truck the harness came off
> 
> glws


Thanks. It came off a 2018 Jeep. I'm located in piscataway nj


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc. (Jul 5, 2019)

Avawhitney said:


> Thanks. It came off a 2018 Jeep. I'm located in piscataway nj


Try posting in the new jersey thread as well.
https://www.plowsite.com/threads/new-jersey-thread.181490/page-23


----------



## Avawhitney (Oct 7, 2020)

Ok thanks


----------

